# Quick question about zp (help please)



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

I bought my dogs some Zp to see if they might like it. I don't really know how to begin to give it to them My dogs are free fed kibble 24/7 then once a day they get canned food mixed with a little dry. now to start them on the Zp should I mix some with the canned food or should I take away the canned food and mix it with the kibble and replace th canned food with zp I just don't know how to begin the transition. Or maybe I should just give them straight zp 2 or 3 times a week


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I would mix a little with their old food to see how they do.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I'd mix some with the kibble. You could either cut out the wet food completely or slowly decrease the amount.


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

Holy smokes I've never seen Charlie gobble anything up so fast in my life Charlie is very fussy and usually just picks at his food but tonight when I mixed the ZP with it he ate every bit of it and licked the dish clean as well.
Taz I don't think even tasted his food he's always eaten all his food and then usually Charlie's as well but tonight he inhaled it. Then went over to check out Charlie's food but Charlie growled at him as if to say no way can't have this its mine go away. Which is something he's never done. Its not going to be hard to switch them thats for sure if they had their way I'm sure that all they would want to eat if I let them. I don't want them to have tummy troubles so I'll continue to mix the ZP with their other food a little less every couple days. till they are completely off their other food I'm going to continue free feeding them their Kibble because the ZP is very expensive and I'm on a fixed income. but I can afford to replace the wet food I give them with ZP so at least they will get some. So they will have a half a meal of Zp each every day and then they can have their Kibble as for the rest of the food they require.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

momofmany said:


> Holy smokes I've never seen Charlie gobble anything up so fast in my life Charlie is very fussy and usually just picks at his food but tonight when I mixed the ZP with it he ate every bit of it and licked the dish clean as well.
> Taz I don't think even tasted his food he's always eaten all his food and then usually Charlie's as well but tonight he inhaled it. Then went over to check out Charlie's food but Charlie growled at him as if to say no way can't have this its mine go away. Which is something he's never done. Its not going to be hard to switch them thats for sure if they had their way I'm sure that all they would want to eat if I let them. I don't want them to have tummy troubles so I'll continue to mix the ZP with their other food a little less every couple days. till they are completely off their other food I'm going to continue free feeding them their Kibble because the ZP is very expensive and I'm on a fixed income. but I can afford to replace the wet food I give them with ZP so at least they will get some. So they will have a half a meal of Zp each every day and then they can have their Kibble as for the rest of the food they require.


That's what we do. Odie was eating basically half canned food and half kibble, and we replaced the canned food with ZP. I think it's a great idea to slowly introduce it. Odie experienced some diarrhea when we went straight to ZP only.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I free feed Orijen and they get the ZP for dinner. So glad they liked it. I have to seperate mine at dinner time because Chloe would eat all Zoey's food if I let her.


----------

